# Сеть

## Slot

hi, all!

столкнулся с проблемой настройки сети.

дело в том, что при установке gentoo сеть работала, а вот после уже нет.

и тут я вспоминаю, что пропустил один пункт меню в доке (21,2)

короче, делаю всё как там написано:

rc-update add net.eth0 default [ это , как я понял, добавляет активацию eth0 в автозагрузку]

ну так вот, сеть после перезагрузке не работает!

?

----------

## ba

а в /etc/conf.d/net все нормально прописано?

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Ну у мен ятакое же было и вот что я зделал

```

# emerge -k hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default

```

Еще правил ядро с подержкой сети...

----------

## Slot

всем спасибо! [пишу уже из gentoo]

2Rasputin:

emerge -k hotplug я сделал при установке

2ba:

оказывается я не посмотрел в /etc/conf.d/net , просто там стояли дефолтные настройки!

----------

## Slot

и ещё маленький вопрос по поводу http://mirror.gentoo.ru/

как сделать так, чтобы у меня пакеты грузились оттуда? вроде что-то надо прописывать в /etc/make.conf ?подскажите, плз

----------

## @lexb

 *Slot wrote:*   

> и ещё маленький вопрос по поводу http://mirror.gentoo.ru/
> 
> как сделать так, чтобы у меня пакеты грузились оттуда? вроде что-то надо прописывать в /etc/make.conf ?подскажите, плз

 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo/"

----------

